# Warning and Advice



## candelbc (Dec 1, 2007)

Today in Wisconsin we are getting some mightly nice snow. Along with that is some colder weather. Since we were already cleaning the house anyways, I thought it would be a perfect day to clean the oven, and add some extra heat in the process.

Well, in the same breath, I remember some advice of putting in the Cast Iron Smoker grates in at the same time to get them shiny and new. After about 15 minutes of the "Self Cleaning Cycle" my entire house was consumed with smoke. And not the good kind..

I turned the oven off, but it still smoked for about 30 minutes. I've opened all of the windows (Which sort of negates my "GET SOME EXTRA warmth" idea) and have fans going.

The only thing I can think of why it would smoke so bad is either the smoke build up on the grates, or possibly some food pieces or drippings that were caught on the grates.

Now, admittingly, I did not scrape them first, but I never thought this would happen.

The good news is that I am going to a wedding and I will smell strongly of smoker.. 

Everyone is safe, and I expect my house to be back to normal smelling by morning. My advice is to make sure there is nothing on your grates when you add them to the self-cleaning oven cycle..

And, keep an eye on it...

-Brad


----------



## David Cottrell (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi candlebc, those grates are like a cast iron frying pan. I would never put either in a self cleaning oven - hope this helps and you recover from the smoke! All the best in the frozen north!


----------



## SmokedChef (Jan 12, 2008)

You cleaned your cast iron?  Oh man, you just let the flavor get away.....  There's nothing better to cook on than seasoned cast iron!


----------

